# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  5 Universitetet më të mira në Amerikë

## miri

Rradhiti keta 5 universitetet sic mendoni ju.  Mendimi im eshte:
1-Princeton
2-MIT
3-Harvard
4-Yale
5-Stanford

MIT sic e dini ju eshte numri 1 ne bote per shkence dhe inxhinieri pra nuk eshte shume i preferuar ne fushet e tjera  :buzeqeshje: .  Ju mund te jepni mendimin tuaj.  Nese keni mundesi mos u bazoni fare tek USnews apo PrincetonRivew thjeshte mendimi te jete nga ju.
Me rrespekt Miri.

----------


## DhArMa

1. Harvard
2. Yale
3. Pennsylvania
4. Stanford
5. Princeton
6. MIT
7. Columbia
8. Cornell
9. NYU

----------


## master

IIT (indian Institute of technology) e len MIT shume larg

----------


## Matura95

Pershtendetje
Jam dakort me listen tuaj po duhet te jeni pak me te sakte duke shtuar fushen ku ky universitet shquhet. Psh. Florida State University eshte me i miri ne USA per Veterinari etc. 
Mos Harroni University of Michigan.... Go blue......

----------


## liliella

ne list meriton te perfshihet dhe COOPER UNION.(ingjinjeri, arkitekture e arte te pergjithshme)

----------


## miri

Tani me fakte:

Engineering:
1. Massachusetts Inst. of Technology  
2. Stanford University (CA) 
3. California Institute of Technology  


Business:
1. University of Pennsylvania (Wharton)  
2. Massachusetts Inst. of Technology (Sloan)  
3. University of MichiganAnn Arbor 


Juridik
1. Yale University (CT) 
2. Stanford University (CA)  
3. Harvard University (MA) 

Doktorr

1. Harvard University (MA) 
2. Johns Hopkins University (MD) 
3. Washington University in St. Louis  

Arsim

Harvard University (MA) 
2. Stanford University (CA) 
3. University of CaliforniaLos Angeles  

Master IIT nuk futet ne listat e MIT dhe Cambridge UK ku kane dhene mesim profesore qe kane fituar cmim NOBEL.  Shkenca eshte ne keto dy universitete sot. Une personalisht preferoj me shume MIT megjithese dhe Cambridge nuk ka ndonje te mete me nga MIT.  ITT ne indi une nuk e paskam degjuar asnjehere dhe pse jam student Inxhinierie tek Stevens Institute of Technology.  

Thjeshte sa per informacion:  ITT eshte themeluar ne 1959 kur eshte themeluar shkolla ime fillore ne Shqiperi qe kisha ne Kukes.  Ti mund te thuash nuk kam degjuar rreth MIT por jo te thuash se ITT e le shume prapa MIT  :buzeqeshje:  se duket dicka qesharake.  


Liliella Cooper Union ne NY eshte SHUME i mire, dhe shume e veshtire per tu regjistruar, sepse eshte shkolle shume e vogel si Amherst ne MA.

----------


## Matura95

Miri ja 100% dakort me listen qe ti postove. Kur mbarova shkollen per engineeri ne UofM-thoshin qe Michigan eshte nje nga me te miret per engineeri... ndoshta #5-#7
Oh nxenesit qe nuk pranohen ne Indian Institute of Technology e kane si zgjedhje te dyte MIT dhe me 100% te paguar....
Thanks

----------


## xhivola

Michigan state

Go Spartans!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Matura95

Oh,
A e di njeri perse shquhet Michigan State? oh basketball team....dhe per PARTY.....
Pra hyn ne universitet me te mira te Amerikes...
ahahah

----------


## miri

Matura shiko nxenesit qe plotesojne tek Harvard ne shume raste plotesojne dhe tek MIT.  Kjo eshte thjeshte nje rruge qe ndjekin njerezit, dhe mendimet e tyre jane te ndryshme por nuk behen krahasimet akademike nga aplikimet  :buzeqeshje: .  Me vjen keq por ketu nuk pajtohem me ty. 

Per Michigan State pajtohem me ty eshte si Rutgers ne NJ pak a shume ajo shkolle.  Profesoret te njohin vetem si numer ne klase dhe jo si person.  Edukimi nuk eshte cilesor ngaqe universiteti nuk ka nje sistem te njejte per te gjithe studentet mund te shkosh ne Michigan State por te marresh lende qe jepen ne shkolle te mesme, te njejte ka programin dhe Rutgers, e shume universitete te tjera shteterore.  Jane te pakte universitetet shteterore sic eshte Berkeley ne CA.   


Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## master

> _Postuar më parë nga miri_ 
> *Thjeshte sa per informacion:  ITT eshte themeluar ne 1959 kur eshte themeluar shkolla ime fillore ne Shqiperi qe kisha ne Kukes.  Ti mund te thuash nuk kam degjuar rreth MIT por jo te thuash se ITT e le shume prapa MIT  se duket dicka qesharake.  
> 
> *


MIT e di kush eshte edhe komshiu im qe eshte ne fillore. Njihet si shkolle e degjuar.
Ti MIr qe je per inxhinieri duhet te dish qe nje graduate i IIT sic te thashe jane shume here me te kerkuar se cilido student i IVY League +MIT.
Keto nuk jane shpikjet e mija. C'do inxhinier me pervoje do te thote te njejten gje. Isha  nje dite te Parsons Brickenhoff qe eshte firma e 2 ose e 3 ne bote per civil engineering...ate kanalin ne Boston Mas ku eshte edhe MIT keto e kane bere dhe me thane te njejten gje.
Pashe edhe ke 60 Minutes nja 3 jave para e njejta histori..cfare te them tjeter?
Se ca viti eshte formuar s'ka shume rendesi...jo Kukesi jo po Tropoja...mendohu per kete.

----------


## xhivola

E vetmja arsye pse kerkohen eshte pagesa.
Ai i IIT punon per 20$ ne ore   dhe i tas me pilaf, ndersa ai i MIT, nuk ta shef bojen per ato lloj rrogash.
Prestigjin e MIT ne bote nuk e ka njeri.

----------


## miri

Xhivola te faleminderit shume!

Te mbarosh ne dhjetshen me te mire ne MIT punon per CIA-n Amerikane.  
Plus MIT ka "Job Placement" 100% po jo ne pune do si do por Excecutive President, VP, Coordinator.   
Te jesh ne MIT ti biem shkurt muhabetit nuk eshte sikur te mbarosh ne Ivy League sepse MIT eshte thjeshte per Shkence Matematike Fizike Kimi.  Cfare te them me shume viti ka shume rendesi sepse Harvard U. eshte me i vjeteri ne Amerike prandaj njihet si universitet i mire.  Nuk mund te dale nje universitet i mire mbrenda nate.  MIT eshte i njohur per krijuesit me te mire ne bote.  

Pershendetje.

PS.  Viti se kur shkolla eshte themeluar eshte thuajse nje nder gjerat kryesore.  Nuk mund te krahasosh nje shkolle si psh. Lincoln Tech. qe eshte themeluar para 50 vjetesh ketu ne NJ me nje shkolle qe eshte themeluar para 500 vjetesh  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## xhivola

MIT nuk flitet me per pune te rendomte si inxhinjer.
Mbaron MIT je drejt e ne menaxhment, dhe ne vende ku behet shkence.
Nuk merret studenti i MIT me programim database per payroll.
MIT pak a shume eshte sinonim me NASA, NRo, Space exploration technologies, Aerospace etj.  Ata merren me shpikje, desajn te projekteve te se ardhmes.
IIT punojne IT guys qe rrine me pager ne xhep dhe te rregullojne kompjuterin.
Natyrisht qe per ta ka kerkese, po nuk mund te krahasohen me MIT.

P>S  Shkolla ruse e matematikes, gjithashte njihet si nje shkolle me baza te forta, dhe eshte e respektuar ne gjithe boten.  Shume matematiciene te medhenj (nga ana teorike) qe shpikin lloj loj teorish e ekuacionesh e algoritmesh, jane ruse, ose produkte te shkolles ruse, prandaj dhe studentet e matematikes qe vijne nga shqiperia nga ana e fondameteve jane solide se perendimoret.

----------


## master

Meqe jeni shume konfidente ne ato qe thoni nuk besoj se kam ndonje shanc qe mund t'ju nderroj mendjen.

Po ju them vetem kaq...MIT eshte shkolla me e mire per inxhinieri ne USA....vetem kaq. Shume shkolla ne europe jane me te forta dhe IIT e le shume mbrapa.MIT merr mesuesit me te mire sepse ka me shume leke...vetem kaq.

----------


## miri

E pastaj kur ka mesuesit me te mire dhe shkolla eshte me e mire.  
Ne IIT japin mesim cobane lopesh  :buzeqeshje: ).

----------


## master

Te njejten coban dhensh qe ndertuan Silicon Valley?

----------


## master

IITs better than US institutes, says CBS
CHIDANAND RAJGHATTA

TIMES NEWS NETWORK[ SATURDAY, JANUARY 18, 2003 12:18:10 AM ]

SAN JOSE, California: As hundreds of IIT alumni gather here in Silicon Valley this weekend to mark the golden jubilee of their celebrated school, they have just heard of a fancy new equation being bandied around in the US: IIT=Harvard+MIT+Princeton.

The encomium comes from CBS' highly-regarded 60 Minutes, the most widely watched news programme in the US, which in a rah-rah story last Sunday told its more than 10 million viewers that "IIT may be the most important university you've never heard of."

"The United States imports oil from Saudi Arabia, cars from Japan, TVs from Korea and whiskey from Scotland. So what do we import from India? We import people, really smart people," co-host Leslie Stahl began while introducing the segment on IIT.

"As you are about to see, the smartest, the most successful, most influential Indians who've migrated to the US seem to share a common credential: They are graduates of the IIT," Stahl reported. "Put Harvard, MIT, and Princeton together, and you begin to get an idea of the status of this school in India."

The heady praise came just ahead of the IIT50 fete which begins this Friday with a keynote address by Bill Gates. Others attendees, besides the usual movers and shakers among the alumni, include Stanford University President John Hennessy, India's Human Resources Minister Murli Manohar Joshi, and US envoy to India Robert Blackwill.

The IIT alumni are meeting in Silicon Valley because IITians are found in the greatest concentration here in the US, one reason why CBS chose to profile the school. The 60 Minutes segment was aired on the West Coast last Sunday, but it was displaced by an extended football game on the East Coast where it will be broadcast in the coming weeks. 

60 Minutes typically spends several weeks and months, and several tens of thousands and even hundreds of thousands of dollars on a story. The IIT segment, which had been in the works since middle of last year, took co-host Stahl to the institute campus in Mumbai where she interviews current students and captures the ambience of the relatively modest school. 

The IITs don't offer well-rounded education, Stahl reports, "But in science and technology, IIT undergraduates leave their American counterparts in the dust."

Among those interviewed for the story is IIT Delhi alumnus and Sun Microsystems co-founder Vinod Khosla, who tells her "When I finished IIT Delhi and went to Carnegie Mellon for my master's, I thought I was cruising all the way because it was so easy relative to the education I had got at IIT." 

But the moment of supreme irony comes when she interviews Infosys co-founder NR Narayana Murthy and asks him about his son's education. 

Murthy: Well, my son, he wanted-probably wanted to do computer science at IIT. To do that, you have to be in the top 200 and he couldn't do that, so he went to Cornell instead. 

Stahl: (awed voiceover amid footage of IIT students on campus): Think about that for a minute. A kid from India using an Ivy League university as a safety school. That's how smart these guys are. 

Murthy: I do know cases where students who couldn't get into computer science at IIT, they have gotten scholarships at MIT, at Princeton, at Caltech

----------


## miri

Hey mos merr superxhiro shume.  Shiko ti sjell informacione qe jane thene thjeshte nga opinionet njerezore:
jubilee of their celebrated school, they have just heard of a fancy new equation being bandied around in the US: IIT=Harvard+MIT+Princeton.  Fancy new equation= do te thote qe dikush nuk e ka njohur IIT deri tani.  

Tjetra Murthy: I do know cases where students who couldn't get into computer science at IIT, they have gotten scholarships at MIT, at Princeton, at Caltech.  
Ka shume studente qe nuk jane pranuar tek Amherst por jane pranuar tek Harvard.  Por kjo nuk thote asgje nga ana akademike.

Fundi:  Ky artikulli juaj eshte postuar nga nje person i thjeshte vetem qe ka nje dr. perpara dhe nuk eshte shkruar nga mediat boterore sic shkruhet historia e Harvard, MIT, Princeton, Cambridge, Oxford etj.  Emri i personit (Nitin Afzulpurkar) i panjohur fare.  artikullin mund ta gjesh ketu http://listserv.ait.ac.th/pipermail/...ry/000246.html

says CBS
CHIDANAND RAJGHATTA
Pse thote Chidanand Rajghatta qe eshte nga India thjeshte nje histori qe ka pare ne enderr ne CBS nuk krahasohet me  Princeton Rivew ose USnews qe ato krahasime jane bere nga nje grup njerezish + ITT graduates sic tha shume qarte me pare dikush punojne neper betone dhe une personalisht po te them qe nuk i eshte degjuar emri fare.  Une mund te dal tani ne televizion dhe te them qe Universiteti i Tiranes eshte me i miri ne bote dhe nje budalla tjeter thote qe ai ka te drejte.  I njejte eshte dhe mendimi yt.  Qe diten e pare qe ti hodhe kete universitet une kam pyetur dhe nuk eshte ashtu sic mendon ti.  

Stahl: (awed voiceover amid footage of IIT students on campus): Think about that for a minute. A kid from India using an Ivy League university as a safety school. That's how smart these guys are.  
Kjo nuk eshte aspak e vertete.  Ne rralle te pare indianeve u jepen kredi ngaqe jane minoritete kur bejne aplikime.  Tjetra eshte qe tek ai IIT ku thua ti ndoshta ploteson i gjithe vendi dhe keshtu qe e ben me te veshtire per te marre nje vend per te studiuar.  

Po te ishte nje i IIT ne klasen e Albert Einstein qe eshte konsideruar si "mjeshtri i shkences" ne Princeton University atehere do te kuptonte se cfare eshte shkolla.

Mos flit me lloj lloj opinionesh se cfare flasin indianet apo nje njerezit po flit me fakte.  

Hedh nje budalla nje gur ne uje dhe largohen gjithe pulebardhat.  Keshtu me duket dhe ty ta ka ndodhur  :buzeqeshje:  

Me trego sa shkencetare, biznesmene, ekonomiste, politikane qe drejtojne boten sot kane dalur nga IIT dhe atehere te tregoj une sa e suksesshme eshte.  Me emra te mi tregosh dhe se cfare kane arritur.  Jo thjeshte te flasesh si ne oren e leximit letrar.

----------


## miri

I can't stand you anymore.
Shko ketu:

http://www.th.physik.uni-frankfurt.d...spicnobel.html
Ke gjithe ata qe kane marre Nobel Prize ne Physics.  Me trego se vjen ku vjen puna ne fund perfundojne ne MIT.
Fizika eshte lenda baze e inxhinierise saper njohurite tuaja. 
Te rrekomandoj qe mos te flasesh thjeshte me opinionet e njerezve por me fakte.  Ato jane qe i japin ngjyrat nje universiteti.  Kur qenkan aq koka ata nxenesit e IIT qe nuk i paskam degjuar fare ne jeten time pse nuk drejtojne boten por punojne ne ujrat e zeza pra merren me lloqe e beton?
Eshte e vertete te thuash se jane te mencur por ta tregosh me pune eshte e veshtire!

----------

